# Not-Halt im Schaltschrank bei komplexen Anlagen



## marscho (12 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte heute wieder einmal eine angeregte Diskussion mit unseren Projektanden bezüglich der Notwendigkeit für Not-Halt-Einrichtungen *im Schaltschrank*.

Es wird hier teilweise die Ansicht vertreten, dass zur Sicherstellung einer einheitlichen Verfahrensweise einfach in jedem Schaltschrank ein Not-Halt sein sollte. Ich habe mit solchen grundsätzlichen Regelungen ja so meine Probleme (Individualentscheidung von Anlage zu Anlage für mich) und würde eher die "andere" Richtung als Standard wählen: Kein Not-Halt im Schrank, im Einzelfall anders entscheiden.

Hintergrund:

Meist stehen unsere Schränke in abgesperrten, klimatisierten Schaltschrankräumen
Die Einspeisewerte für eine Einzelmaschine bewegen sich über ein großes Spektrum, gerne auch mal 2000A+
Oft sind in den Räumen die Schränke mehrerer Einzelmaschinen angeordnet. Es kann schon mal sein, dass wir hier von 100+ Feldern von mehr als einem Dutzend Einzelanlagen sprechen.
Entsprechend obiger Darstellung gibt es natürlich öfters auch Kopfsteuerungen.
Natürlich kann es dabei sein, dass auch Schaltschränke von Fremdanlagen im selben Raum untergebracht sind.
Gemäß oberer Infos kann ein Not-Halt im Schrank unter Umständen sinnvoll sein, es *kann* aber auch genau das Gegenteil eintreten:

Im klimatisierten Raum besteht (in aller Regel) keine Einsicht auf die Anlage. Zudem wird es auch verhältnismäßig laut. Es ist demzufolge unwahrscheinlich, dass damit eine Gefährdung eines Bedieners, welcher sich gerade an der Anlage direkt befindet, verhindert werden kann.
Sollten Wartungsarbeiten notwendig sein, hat das Personal sowieso mindestens auf BA Aus zu schalten und den Schlüssel abzuziehen (bzw. beim EKS den Chip zu nehmen).
Den Not-Halt am Schaltschrank zu drücken, damit man sicher ist, dass sich an der Anlage "wirklich nichts tut", wirkt irgendwie am Ziel vorbei gedacht.
Unabhängig davon muss mein Schaltschrank elektrisch so ausgeführt sein, dass Handrücken/Fingersicherheit gewährleistet ist.
Das dem Wartungspersonal die fünf Sicherheitsregeln bekannt sind, davon sollte man in der Regel auch ausgehen können.
Gehen wir weiter mal davon aus, dass zwei Schaltschränke aus sicherheitstechnischer Sicht eigentlich unabhängiger Maschinen im gleichen Raum mit einem kleinen Abstand (z.B. 3m) gegenüberliegend angeordnet sind. Beide dieser Schränke verfügen über Not-Halt-Einrichtungen in den Türen.
In diesem Fall würde sich aus meiner Sicht die Verwechslungsgefahr vergrößern - EN ISO 13850 4.1.1.6!
Nun müsste man die Not-Halt der eigentlich unabhängigen Teile auf einmal aufeinander wirken lassen.
Alternativ halt das volle Programm, inkl. Beurteilung gem. - EN ISO 13850 4.1.2. Was aber in manchen Fällen kaum plausibel zu begründen sein wird. Zudem kommt dann die Aufstellungsart der Schaltschränke ins Spiel - die ja oft - wie wir alle wissen - nicht ganz so passt wie eigentlich vorgesehen.

Wenn doch jemand im Schaltschrankraum "an der Einspeisung hängt", würde ein Abschalten über Not-Halt vermutlich eh wenig/nichts bringen.
In dem Falle müsste man ja eher mit Not-*Aus*/Unterspannungsauslösern für die Hauptschalter arbeiten.
Aus obiger Darstellung bin ich eigentlich so weit zu sagen: "Standardmäßig kein Not-Halt im Schaltschrank, *aber eine Einzelfallbetrachtung (Risikobeurteilung) benötigt es dennoch natürlich in jedem Fall.*"

Hoffe mal, ich konnte mich soweit verständlich machen, für Meinungen bin ich offen.

Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (12 Juli 2021)

Kann, aber muss nicht.

Wenn es eine Risiko gibts, wo die Risko durch ein Not-Aus vermindert wird, dann muss die Not-Aus maximal 10 m von Risiko entfernt sein. Und da muss keine Wände, Türen o.Ä sein der beschwehrt die Lokalisierung von den Not-Aus.
Steht die Schaltschrank mehr als 10 m entfernt, oder es ist räumlich getrennt (z.B. es steht in ein Kontrollraum), dann genügt es nicht mit die Not-Aus in Schaltschrank.
Umgekehrt, wenn die Schaltschrank und die Not-Aus im Schaltschrank nah zu (10 m) eine Risiko gibts (egal welche) und es gibt keine räumliche Trennung, dann muss die Not-Aus diese Risiko decken.


----------



## marscho (12 Juli 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Kann, aber muss nicht.
> 
> Wenn es eine Risiko gibts, wo die Risko durch ein Not-Aus vermindert wird, dann muss die Not-Aus maximal 10 m von Risiko entfernt sein. Und da muss keine Wände, Türen o.Ä sein der beschwehrt die Lokalisierung von den Not-Aus.
> Steht die Schaltschrank mehr als 10 m entfernt, oder es ist räumlich getrennt (z.B. es steht in ein Kontrollraum), dann genügt es nicht mit die Not-Aus in Schaltschrank.
> Umgekehrt, wenn die Schaltschrank und die Not-Aus im Schaltschrank nah zu (10 m) eine Risiko gibts (egal welche), dann muss die Not-Aus diese Risiko decken.



Nur zum Verständnis: Es geht hier in erster Linie um Not-Halt, nicht Not-Aus. An der Anlage an sich sind Not-Halt-Einrichtungen entsprechend den Anforderungen angebracht.
Ich will mir keinen Not-Halt an der Anlage sparen, sondern keinen *standardmäßig* im Schaltschrank.


----------



## JesperMP (12 Juli 2021)

marscho schrieb:


> Sollten Wartungsarbeiten notwendig sein, hat das Personal sowieso mindestens auf BA Aus zu schalten und den Schlüssel abzuziehen (bzw. beim EKS den Chip zu nehmen).


Es muss immer möglich sein die Energie (elektrisch, pneumatisch, hydraulisch) zu trennen. Ein Not-Aus dient nicht zu diesen Zweck.


----------



## JesperMP (12 Juli 2021)

Es ist leider für mich nicht klar, was ist die Unterschied zwisschen Not-Aus und Not-Halt.


----------



## Tommi (12 Juli 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es ist leider für mich nicht klar, was ist die Unterschied zwisschen Not-Aus und Not-Halt.


Dieses Bild von Siemens zeigt es ganz schön.
Für Details EN60204-1 oder nochmal fragen...


----------



## Tommi (12 Juli 2021)

Hallo Marscho,

mach es so, wie Du unter No.1 geschrieben hast...
Passt.


----------



## holgermaik (12 Juli 2021)

Wir betreiben auch hunderte Anlagen in Schalthäusern. Nur ganz wenige haben einen Not Aus bzw. Not Halt.
Da es sich um elektrische Betriebsräume handelt ist der Zutritt auf Fachpersonal beschränkt. Desweiteren gilt die DGUV für Arbeiten unter Spannung so dass der Einsatz von 2 Personen meistens unabdingbar ist. Aus diesen und deinen in #1 angeführten Gründen ist m.M.n. ein Not Aus / Halt nicht nötig.


----------



## s_kraut (12 Juli 2021)

Wenn du von Not-Halt sprichst, dann dient der nur der Maschinen- und Anlagensicherheit. Siehe Tommies Bild rechts.
Wenn der Schaltschrank in einem anderen Raum steht und (wie du schreibst) von dort aus kein Einblick in die Anlage besteht, dann erhöht dir der Not-Halt auch nicht wirklich die Sicherheit der Anlage. 

Also nur ein völlig nutzloses Teil in der Sicherheitskette was nichts hilft und nur Ärger machen kann. Am Schaltschrank ist ein absperrbarer Hauptschalter für Wartungszwecke.

Wir haben dann einen Nothalt-Taster dran, wenn der Kunde das vorher fordert (Für Geld machen wir fast alles).
Manchmal stellt der Kunde die Schaltanlage auch direkt neben die Anlage, dann kann es Sinn machen wenn da ein Not-Halt ist. Aber dann auch nicht für jedes Feld einen, sondern für jede Schaltanlage einen.

Wenn die Anlage ein eigenes Gebäude oder Halle bekommt, dann bauen wir prinzipiell im neben die Fluchttüren je einen, damit man nicht in die Anlage rein muss wenn was ist. Und an jede Stelle wo in der Produktion gearbeitet wird, Produktaufgabe, Produktaustrag, Bedienstellen.


----------



## stevenn (13 Juli 2021)

marscho schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte heute wieder einmal eine angeregte Diskussion mit unseren Projektanden bezüglich der Notwendigkeit für Not-Halt-Einrichtungen *im Schaltschrank*.
> 
> ...


um einfach mal kurz zu antworten:
sehe ich exakt wie du. 

jetzt noch eine kleine Empfehlung obendrauf:
wir haben in unserer Firma Standards, die verschiedenste Sachen festlegen. Ich würde für dieses Thema auch einen Standard anlegen und genau mit deiner Argumentation die du hier geschrieben hast, begründen. Eine Einzelfallbetrachtung gibt es ja in jedem Fall, also wird einer auf dem Schaltschrank sein, wenn  nötig.


----------



## marscho (13 Juli 2021)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen.
Standardisierung ist definitiv ein Thema und wird betrachtet werden.


----------

